# Lace & Vape 60ml by Flawless - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/5/16)

If you can't tell already, WE are HUGE fans of the Flawless juice lines. Their latest creation is Lace & Vape and we currently stock two of the new flav's with more on the way. Check them out!!!



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/luscious-banana-60ml




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/forbidden-fruit-60ml​


----------

